# Do you know about this site?



## Genevieve

I did a search here on the board and it came up empty for this site, so I wanted to let everyone know about it. It's just packed full of information on everything from the flu to all kinds of info for prepping. It has links and documents for downloading.

Drum-Runners.com


----------



## NaeKid

I'll have to take a peak at that after work - maybe during the last few minutes of my relaxation-time before I hit the sack for the night.


----------



## Expeditioner

Nice simple site. I like the list of state specific prep networks and the military FM section.

:thankyou:


----------



## UncleJoe

WOW! It's going to take me weeks to go through all that information. 

:2thumb: :thankyou:


----------



## Jason

That one made my bookmark list. Thank you so much for sharing that site.


----------



## dukman

I take it that site doesn't know about THIS site either 

Bookmarked. Man I have to find some time to do a LOT of reading....


----------



## Genevieve

LOL I know what ya mean! When I want to know about a topic I check there first LOL I could let Drumrunner know about here if the PTB wouldn't mind? I know he's a member on another forum I go to.


----------



## Drumrunner

*Drum-Runners.com*

Howdy y'all. For those of you who managed to find my website Drum-Runners.com I wanted to say welcome. I put it online as a simple 'library', no graphics, required registration or sales of any kind, just information.

My goal was and is still quite simple, to help people prepare for a disaster (pandemic flu qualifies, in my opinion, as a disaster) if they are so inclined.

An important notice is way down towards the bottom of the page about using the materials on my site, to be concise, use the information any way you may choose, print it, distribute it, create a CD or put it in a manual.

Drumrunner

BTW, I added this website link to my page


----------



## Expeditioner

Drumrunner - nice simple site. +10 :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob

I'm pretty certain this site has been mentioned before (I already had it bookmarked) ... but it's still a great site full of information

:congrat: drum


----------



## NaeKid

Drumrunner said:


> Howdy y'all. For those of you who managed to find my website Drum-Runners.com I wanted to say welcome. I put it online as a simple 'library', no graphics, required registration or sales of any kind, just information.
> 
> My goal was and is still quite simple, to help people prepare for a disaster (pandemic flu qualifies, in my opinion, as a disaster) if they are so inclined.
> 
> An important notice is way down towards the bottom of the page about using the materials on my site, to be concise, use the information any way you may choose, print it, distribute it, create a CD or put it in a manual.
> 
> Drumrunner
> 
> BTW, I added this website link to my page


Thanks for adding us to your site! Go ahead and put a link to your site in your signature here to remind all of us to pop-in to read-n-such.

I think I might just have to buy a CD-burner for my computer now (or would a DVD-burner be a better choice?). My laptop has no "internal accessories" - all external if I so choose to purchase them.


----------



## Drumrunner

NaeKid said:


> Thanks for adding us to your site! Go ahead and put a link to your site in your signature here to remind all of us to pop-in to read-n-such.
> 
> I think I might just have to buy a CD-burner for my computer now (or would a DVD-burner be a better choice?). My laptop has no "internal accessories" - all external if I so choose to purchase them.


This may be useful for rain water harvesting
http://www.drum-runners.com/Water - Rainwater Harvesting.pdf


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

NaeKid said:


> Thanks for adding us to your site! Go ahead and put a link to your site in your signature here to remind all of us to pop-in to read-n-such.
> 
> I think I might just have to buy a CD-burner for my computer now (or would a DVD-burner be a better choice?). My laptop has no "internal accessories" - all external if I so choose to purchase them.


 i think a damn good printer and LOTS of paper would be a better thing to consider.......i've probably have printed 100' of thousands of pages from all the info i can find just to make sure that i have a "hard copy" of the info in case there just ain't enough power to waste on staring at the ol' pc screen.....:beercheer:


----------



## Drumrunner

*Happy New Year to all*



rabidcoyote666 said:


> i think a damn good printer and LOTS of paper would be a better thing to consider.......i've probably have printed 100' of thousands of pages from all the info i can find just to make sure that i have a "hard copy" of the info in case there just ain't enough power to waste on staring at the ol' pc screen.....:beercheer:


I added a few links to other 'libraries' to my site a couple of days ago that may be worthwhile looking at, mostly for weapons owners manuals and Army Field manuals. Have a safe year, y'all!


----------



## Jason

Thanks, Drum. I check out your site now and again. I like the simple layout and the information is really worthwhile to check out.


----------



## Turtle

Wow, yeah! Great site and very informative!

Unfortunately, in trying to follow the Maryland links, it only confirmed what I already knew . . . Not many folks in my state that don't have their heads up their own asses.


----------



## ditzyjan56

Just went to this site,:2thumb: Great site. Thanks for the heads up here


----------



## kyfarmer

Thanks i had it bookmarked a while back and lost it,  ok i,am getting old and forgot about it. Lost all my info and got back what i could remember and no i don't back up anything. If it gos it gos, :nuts: Never said i was the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Mel223

Thanks! Information to slobber over for some time...


----------



## Drumrunner

*Closing Shop*

For those individuals who have not recently visited my preparedness website and who have not seen the closure notification posted there, please be advised that Drum-runners.com will be taken off-line permanently on May 01, 2010.

I know that thousands of people have benefited from the free information that is available and it saddens me a bit to have to close up shop, but the current economics of maintaining the website dictates that my site be ended. However for the time being, until May 01 2010, all documentation is available for downloading. Please take what you want for your preparedness planning.

On a more personal level, the bad US economic climate has finally put my 'bread and butter' day job in jeopardy, and this is yet another reason I must close shop and pursue other employment options on a full time basis in the VERY near future.

Y'all take care and utilize the remaining time to prepare for 'Hard Times'.

Drumrunner


----------



## NaeKid

Drumrunner said:


> For those individuals who have not recently visited my preparedness website and who have not seen the closure notification posted there, please be advised that Drum-runners.com will be taken off-line permanently on May 01, 2010.


Please see my PrivateMessage to you ..

:thankyou:


----------



## Drumrunner

*sent a reply*



NaeKid said:


> Please see my PrivateMessage to you ..
> 
> :thankyou:


Sent a reply PM to you, an interesting idea


----------



## Jason

Drum, that sucks. I like your site and have learned a lot there. I hope for the best for your employment situation. 

If it's ANY help at all, maybe you'll have more time to post and be active on this forum if you're not maintaining your own site for a while. 

Again, I wish for the best for you and am truly bummed that your site has to close.


----------



## NaeKid

Drumrunner said:


> Sent a reply PM to you, an interesting idea


Glad that you like the idea .. hope others would as well.


----------



## bunkerbob

NaeKid said:


> Glad that you like the idea .. hope others would as well.


Well, we are sitting on pins and needles here Naekid, waiting to find out:gaah:.


----------



## Drumrunner

*RE*



bunkerbob said:


> Well, we are sitting on pins and needles here Naekid, waiting to find out:gaah:.


BunkerBob, Naekid advanced the idea to me of putting the entire Drum-runners.com website on CD so none of the information was lost. I think that was an excellent suggestion and quite a prudent idea since it has taken several years to accumulate and organize the information into the current 'library' format.

It was also suggested that perhaps I could place the CD on the Buy-n-Sell section of Prepared Society in case anyone wants the off-line version of Drum-Runners.com, although I dislike 'selling' stuff. Producing such a CD would be a bit of technical challenge and time consuming, but I am giving some very serious thought about such a project.

After I find out how this little project might turn out, I may indeed offer it at a VERY modest price if there are individuals who want it. As always, feedback is welcome.

Larry (AKA Drumrunner)


----------



## Drumrunner

*thanks!*



Jason said:


> Drum, that sucks. I like your site and have learned a lot there. I hope for the best for your employment situation.
> 
> If it's ANY help at all, maybe you'll have more time to post and be active on this forum if you're not maintaining your own site for a while.
> 
> Again, I wish for the best for you and am truly bummed that your site has to close.


Jason, all is not lost, not by a long shot. Although my present job of computer related work MAY be closing (just a lot of reliable rumors so far, but nothing official) I do have a 'fall-back' position.......some 25 years of experience in municipal water and wastewater treatment plant operations and management. I doubt that the world will suddenly not need clean drinking water anytime soon. I am exploring different avenues of keeping Drum-Runners.com alive, thanks to the ideas I gathered.

I really do want to keep the site open if at all possible, and as always, free. I'll see how this cake turns out in a few more weeks, eh?


----------



## UncleJoe

I believe you'll find that it goes over very well. :beercheer: Good Luck


----------



## NaeKid

Drumrunner said:


> I really do want to keep the site open if at all possible, and as always, free. I'll see how this cake turns out in a few more weeks, eh?


Spoken like a true Canadian :2thumb:


----------



## Jason

Yeah, I like that idea. I'd buy a copy.


----------



## Drumrunner

*thanks for all the support!*



Jason said:


> Yeah, I like that idea. I'd buy a copy.


sent you a PM, Jason.

Once I get the CD put together (do you hear the crack of a whip in the background? Just my wife 'encouraging' me a bit.) I can charge $10 for it, and free shipping anywhere in the US or Canada. Have to get it built first though!


----------



## ditzyjan56

let me know too. Too much valuable info to loose. Too much time and effort involved to let it slip away.:threadbump:


----------



## Jason

Drum, your PM did not come through for some reason. Can you resend?


----------



## Drumrunner

*resent*



Jason said:


> Drum, your PM did not come through for some reason. Can you resend?


Jason, PM resent


----------



## Drumrunner

*dodged the bullet*

not that I am overjoyed, but the 'cuts' were announced today, those folks who were given 2 weeks notice that their jobs have been eliminated. I was NOT on the list, but boy do I feel bad for those who were.

just one big sigh of relief.


----------



## Jason

I'm glad to hear you made the cut, Drum... but your sympathy is admirable and understandable. Now just keep on keepin' on, work hard, and make sure you remain an asset to your company, as you obviously are or you'd have posted a much different message. I'm not trying to sound like a corporate PR person here, but I say a silent "thank you" every time I clock in and out of my job, because as annoying as it can be at times, it is stable and keeps my bills paid. Now go have a beer and relax for a bit.


----------



## pdx210

My brother has been through several rounds of layoffs at his job it hurts to see coworkers..many are friends go and the work place slow and change at least you have a job!

one of the good things about being self employed i'll be the last to get fired!


----------



## pdx210

anyone see this link before

Military Medicine | Naval Medicine | Navy Medicine | Humanitarian Medicine | Disaster Medicine - Virtual Naval Hospital: A digital library of military medicine and naval medicine and and humanitarian medicine and disaster medicine


----------



## Drumrunner

*morning....*



Jason said:


> I'm glad to hear you made the cut, Drum... but your sympathy is admirable and understandable. Now just keep on keepin' on, work hard, and make sure you remain an asset to your company, as you obviously are or you'd have posted a much different message. I'm not trying to sound like a corporate PR person here, but I say a silent "thank you" every time I clock in and out of my job, because as annoying as it can be at times, it is stable and keeps my bills paid. Now go have a beer and relax for a bit.


Good morning....in a little while I'm still going to work after my coffee. Jason, a assure you that I will be saying 'thank you' as I step through the door today.

This is a little 'left field' but I consider it VERY important to pass along, and concerns family survival. Please review these two links and the next trip to the grocery store, pick up a few bottles of Alum (aluminum sulfate) from the 'spices' aisle. This is how to use it:

http://drum-runners.com/Water - Water Treatment.pdf

and me demonstrating the use:

Picasa Web Albums - larry - water test

Have a great day, y'all!


----------



## TechAdmin

Drumrunner why is your site going down May 2010?


----------



## Drumrunner

*Good news!!!!!*



Dean said:


> Drumrunner why is your site going down May 2010?


Dean, it looks like my site will remain on line after all. I have had a most generous offer to host my website for free, which of course I have accepted.

Later this afternoon, I'll be editing the page and saying that Drum-Runners stays put!


----------



## Jason

I'm really happy to hear that your site is staying online, Drum. Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## bunkerbob

Drumrunner said:


> Dean, it looks like my site will remain on line after all. I have had a most generous offer to host my website for free, which of course I have accepted.
> 
> Later this afternoon, I'll be editing the page and saying that Drum-Runners stays put!


Thanks, I was running out of room saving everything to my HD and thumb drives.


----------



## TechAdmin

Drumrunner said:


> Dean, it looks like my site will remain on line after all. I have had a most generous offer to host my website for free, which of course I have accepted.
> 
> Later this afternoon, I'll be editing the page and saying that Drum-Runners stays put!


Awesome! Glad to hear it.


----------



## bunkerbob

Drumrunner said:


> Dean, it looks like my site will remain on line after all. I have had a most generous offer to host my website for free, which of course I have accepted.
> 
> Later this afternoon, I'll be editing the page and saying that Drum-Runners stays put!


Drumrunner, I noticed that you haven't listed Prepared Society in your 'other preparedness sites' section of your Drum-Runners.com maybe it was overlooked.:scratch


----------



## Hotpie

Drumrunner said:


> Howdy y'all. For those of you who managed to find my website Drum-Runners.com I wanted to say welcome. I put it online as a simple 'library', no graphics, required registration or sales of any kind, just information.
> 
> My goal was and is still quite simple, to help people prepare for a disaster (pandemic flu qualifies, in my opinion, as a disaster) if they are so inclined.
> 
> An important notice is way down towards the bottom of the page about using the materials on my site, to be concise, use the information any way you may choose, print it, distribute it, create a CD or put it in a manual.
> 
> Drumrunner
> 
> BTW, I added this website link to my page


Thanks a lot, its very informative.


----------



## Drumrunner

*oops*



bunkerbob said:


> Drumrunner, I noticed that you haven't listed Prepared Society in your 'other preparedness sites' section of your Drum-Runners.com maybe it was overlooked.:scratch


Yup, clean forgot. I'll add this great site this afternoon when I get off work today


----------



## Lake Windsong

Drumrunner said:


> ... it looks like my site will remain on line after all...


:woohoo:

Glad to hear it! You have a great site.


----------



## Expeditioner

Glad to hear the site will remain online!


----------



## Drumrunner

*situation fixed!*



bunkerbob said:


> Drumrunner, I noticed that you haven't listed Prepared Society in your 'other preparedness sites' section of your Drum-Runners.com maybe it was overlooked.:scratch


If you notice, a link to the Prepared Society is now in place on my site! I tend to forget stuff past 11pm after putting in an 8 hour day. One thing I did change was to put a couple of small Google ads towards the bottom for a small bit of pocket change, and out of 400 + vistors, nary a single click. Maybe a waste of real estate?


----------



## History_Rogue

Nicely done Drumrunner, thank you. :congrat:


----------



## Drumrunner

*thanks!*



History_Rogue said:


> Nicely done Drumrunner, thank you. :congrat:


Back in business, site is up now


----------



## tiedami

Awesome site drumrunner Ive been waiting and watching to see if and when it went back up! GREAT JOB im very impressed thank you so much


----------



## Jason

Just got done checkin' you out, Drum. Awesome job on the new site!


----------



## Drumrunner

*Thanks, Jason*



Jason said:


> Just got done checkin' you out, Drum. Awesome job on the new site!


Now that the dust has settled I can get back to work on it again. Reformatting and adding new content takes a LONG time, but over the next few weeks I think it will be worth the effort. I intend the site to become a Wal-Mart of information; Water? Aisle 3. Food Storage? Aisle 7. You get the idea.

If it starts to get out of control, I may have to start setting up separate pages by topic.:scratch But that little project is down the road a bit.

So, 'We is open for bid-ness at Drum-Runners.com' Ah, and the Celtic Entertainment section is at the bottom of the website page for you Irish and Scottish kin.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Drumrunner said:


> Now that the dust has settled I can get back to work on it again. Reformatting and adding new content takes a LONG time, but over the next few weeks I think it will be worth the effort. I intend the site to become a Wal-Mart of information; Water? Aisle 3. Food Storage? Aisle 7. You get the idea.
> 
> If it starts to get out of control, I may have to start setting up separate pages by topic.:scratch But that little project is down the road a bit.
> 
> So, 'We is open for bid-ness at Drum-Runners.com' Ah, and the Celtic Entertainment section is at the bottom of the website page for you Irish and Scottish kin.


DR,

As you add more content, would there be any way to include some sort of index which includes "date added". _As you know, I'll be current, _but it would be great to see what's been added.


----------



## Drumrunner

*probably not*



bczoom said:


> DR,
> 
> As you add more content, would there be any way to include some sort of index which includes "date added". _As you know, I'll be current, _but it would be great to see what's been added.


Since maintaining the website is hard enough as it is, probably not. I have only limited time to work on the site, usually on the weekends, but even that is short (firing range time & practice trumps sitting in front of my computer!). So, for the time being, it will have to stay 'as-is'.


----------



## Country Living

I hope I'm not speaking out of turn here... for any of you who visit the Drum-Runner website, please consider donating so he can continue to offer us quality information. I'm confident he would appreciate donations of any amount.

Yes, I did donate for any of you wanting to know if I put something behind the words.


----------



## Drumrunner

Country Living said:


> I hope I'm not speaking out of turn here... for any of you who visit the Drum-Runner website, please consider donating so he can continue to offer us quality information. I'm confident he would appreciate donations of any amount.
> 
> Yes, I did donate for any of you wanting to know if I put something behind the words.


Thanks, Country Living! I updated the site over the past week with some new stuff you may find interesting.


----------



## ditzyjan56

Drum-runner where did you get my picture:club: ha ha ha just kidding. just visited your site WOW looks great:2thumb: now that I've said that I got to go back and check out all the new stuff.:beercheer:


----------



## Drumrunner

*wake up!*



ditzyjan56 said:


> Drum-runner where did you get my picture:club: ha ha ha just kidding. just visited your site WOW looks great:2thumb: now that I've said that I got to go back and check out all the new stuff.:beercheer:


Kinda give you a jolt doesn't it? After gettin' glassy-eyed going down a LONG list of stuff, then hitting the bottom, eh?


----------



## prepared1

*Bookmarked!*

Thanks for the site. I've just saved it.

Yes it is VERY simple and plain, but you know something...I was just discussing a similar site with a friend this morning and talked about how busy it was and difficult to navigate. This site can't get any simpler, and you know what? I found everything I needed to find in the blink of an eye.

thank you for sharing!


----------



## Drumrunner

*super!*



prepared1 said:


> Thanks for the site. I've just saved it.
> 
> Yes it is VERY simple and plain, but you know something...I was just discussing a similar site with a friend this morning and talked about how busy it was and difficult to navigate. This site can't get any simpler, and you know what? I found everything I needed to find in the blink of an eye.
> 
> thank you for sharing!


I'm glad that I decided to simplify the website when I did, it is in line with the 'technical' KISS principal. Also makes it easier to maintain, just one page instead on many linked ones which can be a nightmare at times to keep synchronized.

Over the next few weeks I'll be backing up the hard drive one section at a time and archiving all of the information onto optical disks (thinking laptop computer here on battery) in case something 'bad' happens to take down the power grid and/or internet.

Edited: tacked on a few more updates this morning to the site (and dropped the doggie too!)


----------



## Drumrunner

*up for another year!*

My web-hosting renewal fee finally came due this month and now Drum-Runners.com is "good-to-go" until June 2011.


----------



## NaeKid

Too sweet!!!

Glad that things are working out for you!


----------



## Vertigo

Thanks Drum Runner! That is a wealth of information you have there!
Just used that add-on for firefox and it worked like a charm! About 480 MB's total 

thanks a lot!

V.


----------



## Drumrunner

*excellent!*



Vertigo said:


> Thanks Drum Runner! That is a wealth of information you have there!
> Just used that add-on for firefox and it worked like a charm! About 480 MB's total
> 
> thanks a lot!
> 
> V.


Starting later this tonight, I intend to have a couple of *temporary* updates posted on the website until Monday, Memorial Day evening.

It is the VETERAN, 
not the preacher, 
who has given us freedom of religion.

It is the VETERAN, 
not the reporter, 
who has given us freedom of the press.

It is the VETERAN, 
not the poet, 
who has given us freedom of speech.

It is the VETERAN, 
not the campus organizer, 
who has given us freedom to assemble.

It is the VETERAN, 
not the lawyer, 
who has given us the right to a fair trial.

It is the VETERAN, 
not the politician, 
Who has given us the right to vote.

It is the VETERAN
who serves under the Flag


----------



## TechAdmin

Drumrunner said:


> My web-hosting renewal fee finally came due this month and now Drum-Runners.com is "good-to-go" until June 2011.


I'm glad to hear it, congrats!


----------



## Drumrunner

*the edited website is now up*

Happy Memorial Day


----------



## Littlebit

Drumrunner- Love your site and the poem! Very Cool


----------



## UncleJoe

:congrat: Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Maverick

Genevieve said:


> I did a search here on the board and it came up empty for this site, so I wanted to let everyone know about it. It's just packed full of information on everything from the flu to all kinds of info for prepping. It has links and documents for downloading.
> 
> Drum-Runners.com


Great site


----------



## Drumrunner

*Out of the loop for awhile....*

Thank you Dean for your concern, I replied by PM to you as to why I have been absent recently.


----------



## neil-v1

That site is a very good resource. Thanks for posting that. I appreciate it.


----------



## WhiskeyReb

Just sent your link to my network. Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## earthorca

Good job, thanks for posting the link. Like the site Drum-Runner :wave:


----------



## Drumrunner

*glad you find it useful*



earthorca said:


> Good job, thanks for posting the link. Like the site Drum-Runner :wave:


earthorca, glad you find Drum-Runners to be useful. I just put a new blog link on the site this afternoon that I'll be using once in awhile, visitors can also add comments as well. Hopefully the blog will keep some of the 'clutter' off my webpage. 
Drumrunner


----------



## Drumrunner

*site updated*

it was 98 degrees here today, so I spent part of this afternoon updating my website in my cool den. enjoy!


----------



## mickbear

great site lots of info.


----------



## idahofreedom

Drumrunner said:


> Howdy y'all. For those of you who managed to find my website Drum-Runners.com I wanted to say welcome. I put it online as a simple 'library', no graphics, required registration or sales of any kind, just information.
> 
> My goal was and is still quite simple, to help people prepare for a disaster (pandemic flu qualifies, in my opinion, as a disaster) if they are so inclined.
> 
> An important notice is way down towards the bottom of the page about using the materials on my site, to be concise, use the information any way you may choose, print it, distribute it, create a CD or put it in a manual.
> 
> Drumrunner
> 
> BTW, I added this website link to my page


Drum-runner - I would be happy to post your library of articles on my website as well. Redundancy is a good thing.  My site is just getting started, but I have lots of disk space and bandwidth available.


----------



## ZoomZoom

idahofreedom said:


> Drum-runner - I would be happy to post your library of articles on my website as well. Redundancy is a good thing.  My site is just getting started, but I have lots of disk space and bandwidth available.


I think we need Larry (the owner of drum-runners) to chime in on what's going to happen. Here's a current banner from his site.

*Drum-Runners.com will remain on-line until May 1, 2011 after which it will be taken down permanently and will not be renewed. 
Thank you to the people who donated to help keep this website up for the remainder of 2010, I really do appreciate your assistance.*


----------



## dulcimerlady

I've known about Drum-Runners for a while. Very good and packed with info. And thanks Drumrunner for sharing the info on different sites. I usually go to what you have posted on Mrs. S. now days when I want to find something.


----------



## ttruscott

Drum-runner, I really need a software program that will open and download the contents of every link on your amazing site or a dvd with all the contents and not just the links themselves.

Just when I need the info, the internet will die, for sure and all this will be lost to me.


----------



## Hotpie

Jason said:


> Yeah, I like that idea. I'd buy a copy.


I`ll buy a least one copy, if not more, we can`t let all of your work go for naught.


----------



## Drumrunner

*re*



bczoom said:


> I think we need Larry (the owner of drum-runners) to chime in on what's going to happen. Here's a current banner from his site.
> 
> *Drum-Runners.com will remain on-line until May 1, 2011 after which it will be taken down permanently and will not be renewed.
> Thank you to the people who donated to help keep this website up for the remainder of 2010, I really do appreciate your assistance.*


Hey y'all.
The time has finally come to let my site expire on May 1, 2011, BUT I do want you all to know that a friend of mine has a mirror site up with most of the materials I used to have posted on Drum-Runners. It may be very worth your time to visit his site at:

drum-runner.survivaltimes
Drum-Runners.com

Between working multiple jobs, refurbishing weapons and ammo, designing and building a mini-water treatment plant for my home drinking water purification requirements and teaching a few seminars, I've been just a tad busy! This has left very little "free" time for maintaining the site.

I have received multiple offers from folks to host my site on other services, and I thank each and every one of them. But again, time is the primary constraining factor now and I can no longer spend much time on site maintenance. My pet project is almost completed and will be ready for field testing by the mid-November (I hope!). With luck, I intend to take raw water from any lake, pond or river, process it and have the ability to produce enough continuous clean drinking water for 1000 people daily!

Once in awhile, I hit the forums for a quick browse, but like most of you, I am 'prepping' while the sun shines because the rain will be coming sooner or later.


----------



## BadgeBunny

Drumrunner said:


> Howdy y'all. For those of you who managed to find my website Drum-Runners.com I wanted to say welcome. I put it online as a simple 'library', no graphics, required registration or sales of any kind, just information.
> 
> My goal was and is still quite simple, to help people prepare for a disaster (pandemic flu qualifies, in my opinion, as a disaster) if they are so inclined.
> 
> An important notice is way down towards the bottom of the page about using the materials on my site, to be concise, use the information any way you may choose, print it, distribute it, create a CD or put it in a manual.
> 
> Drumrunner
> 
> BTW, I added this website link to my page


I can't thank you enough ... sometimes I enjoy the chitty-chat of most of these forums while looking for information ... sometimes not so much. 

Your site is a blessing for the times when I want to "just find it" !! Thank you, thank you, thank you, from the bottom of my heart!:kiss:


----------



## SurvivalCacheJoel

I wonder why this person is letting the site go down next year? Some good info but a lot of the links are dead.


----------



## hillbilly

Drumrunner said:


> Hey y'all.
> The time has finally come to let my site expire on May 1, 2011, BUT I do want you all to know that a friend of mine has a mirror site up with most of the materials I used to have posted on Drum-Runners. It may be very worth your time to visit his site at:
> 
> drum-runner.survivaltimes
> Drum-Runners.com
> 
> Between working multiple jobs, refurbishing weapons and ammo, designing and building a mini-water treatment plant for my home drinking water purification requirements and teaching a few seminars, I've been just a tad busy! This has left very little "free" time for maintaining the site.
> 
> I have received multiple offers from folks to host my site on other services, and I thank each and every one of them. But again, time is the primary constraining factor now and I can no longer spend much time on site maintenance. My pet project is almost completed and will be ready for field testing by the mid-November (I hope!). With luck, I intend to take raw water from any lake, pond or river, process it and have the ability to produce enough continuous clean drinking water for 1000 people daily!
> 
> Once in awhile, I hit the forums for a quick browse, but like most of you, I am 'prepping' while the sun shines because the rain will be coming sooner or later.


I tried to go to your site and it says no longer available.can you tell me if it still is and tell me how to get to it.
thanks


----------



## backlash

Drum-Runners.com

Mirror site worked for me.


----------



## hillbilly

backlash said:


> Drum-Runners.com
> 
> Mirror site worked for me.


Thanks Backlash it worked from what you put up.


----------



## Country Living

Larry, thanks for all the hard work you put into your site. You shall be missed. :thankyou:


----------

